# Ma dai!



## asdepiques

Ciao a tutti
inizio a scrivere sul forum cercando una soluzione per tradurre l'espressione colloquiale italiana "Ma dai!" in francese.
Alcuni esempi del suo utilizzo si trovano anche sul forum, per esempio qui :
"*Ma** dai*, Dorisday86, quando capirai le regole? Devi prima proporre qualcosa."

Si potrebbe forse dire "Arrete (de te moquer)!" ma non mi sembra abbastanza incisivo (ne' del tutto corrispondente alla sfumatura italiana); del resto anche l'espressione "dai" non rende bene con "allez" (soluzione che forse puo adattarsi alla frase precedente?).

Grazie a tutti per ogni suggerimento e complimenti per il forum...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Asdepique e benvenut@ in WRF,

L'altra traduzione che mi viene subito è "Mais enfin !". Il problema è che buona parte dell'espressività rissiede nel tono di chi la dice. Poi dipende anche delle abitudini personali. Dovresti precisare il contesto (i contesti) .


----------



## savama

Ciao Asdepique, secondo me una buona traduzione per "Ma dai" è "Vas-y" , non sono di madre lingua francese, ma mi è capitato molto spesso di sentirlo dire da francesi madrelingua. Spero ti possa essere d'aiuto! =D
p.s. almeno che, il senso è "non ci credo" in quel caso puoi tradurre con "sans blague".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Domandina per Matou!  "Et alors!" potrebbe andare bene? 
Bizz et encore bizz!   Grazie in anticipo per la risposta!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna, bizz come sempre !

Sai, da quando è riemersa la domanda, non sono più sicuro di niente, è un'espressione della quale mi sfuggono tutti i significati possibili. Penso che tutte le proposte siano accettabili, a seconda del contesto, salvo forse "Vas-y" che vedo meglio tradotta dal solo "dai". Opinione mia, beninteso


----------



## Necsus

savama said:


> p.s. almeno che, il senso è "non ci credo"


Scusa, Savama, cosa volevi dire, "a meno che il senso non sia"? Per i nostri amici non di lingua italiana è bene specificare.

(editare un post è diventata un'odissea...)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou 

"Ma dai!" è un'interiezione di incitamento, credo: secondo me il "ma" denota che il parlante è spazientito ... Un po' come "Ma andiamo!/Suvvia!/Ma dunque!/ ... quando ti deciderai a capire queste regole?!" 

Ciao, Necsus  
Dici bene! Da un mese a questa parte ci impiego un sacco di tempo persino a "postare"! Non parliamo dell'editare!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Anja!
*OT, ma importante*: Mesi fa, anch'io a momenti impazzivo, avete provato di cambiare navigatore (se è possibile)? Prima quando usavo Internet Explorer, niente funzionava a dovere e dal momento preciso che sono passato a Chrome tutto e andato benissimo. Era un consiglio di Dear Prudence


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie, Matou!  Anch'io, mi scuso per l'OT, a proposito! 
Purtroppo in ufficio non posso cambiare il navigatore!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou,  

Mi è venuto in mente anche "Eh, dis-donc!" ... potrebbe andare bene?


----------



## Jeanne75

Ciao,

Magari dirrei :

"Allons, ..." che puo esprimere appogio o fastidio - o ambedue. E meno energiche che "Allez". Si potrebbe per esempio dire a un bambino, con calma o con esasperazione: "Allons, calme-toi".
ttp://www.lexilogos.com/francais_langue_dictionnaires.htm
*2.* _À la forme positive de l'impér._ *a)* _Allons, allez._ Formule d'exhortation : _allons, courage!_ ♦ Ou formule d'impatience : _allons, pressons (-nous)!_ 

O, come Matoupaschat "Mais enfin" che puo esprimere fastidio e impazienza :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/enfin
*3.* _Fam._ [Pour marquer l'impatience, la colère, dans une interrogation ou une exclamation] _Mais enfin, où voulez-vous en venir?_ _Enfin! quoi! vous la verrez bien vous-mêmes tout à l'heure_ (Claudel, _Soulier,_1944, 1repart., 2ejournée, I, p. 996)._L'Abbé. − Enfin, c'est inadmissible : qu'est-ce que vous fabriquez ici à cette heure?_ (Montherl., _Ville dont prince,_1951, II, 7, p. 903):

Non scrivo bene l'italiano, mi dispiacce, tante scuse se ci sono errori ...

Ciao


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Jeanne  

Quindi il "Mais enfin!" (spazientito) di Matou è l'espressione che meglio si adatta al contesto di Asde.


----------



## matoupaschat

In corollario, "Mais enfin!", o più esattamente l'accorciata "M'enfin!" è una celeberrima esclamazione di sorpresa, indignazione, ecc. dell'eroe di fumetti Gaston Lagaffe, disegnato dal vignettista belga André FRANQUIN.  




Qualcuno sa per caso come viene tradotta, o diciamo piuttosto resa, in italiano?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou, bizz!  

Non saprei come renderla giustamente in italiano! Forse "Ebbene?!"  

EDIT
Forse sarebbe meglio "*Dunque*, ti decidi a imparare queste (benedette) regole?"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anja, bizz!
Volevo sapere l'espressione usata proprio negli album italiani, anche se di significato diverso...
Nessuno in giro che leggesse questi fumetti, orgoglio della "bande dessinée" belga?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou!  

Mi sono documentata! Bello "Gaston Lagaffe" ... Purtroppo non ho trovato nessuna versione del fumetto in italiano in rete!


----------



## matoupaschat

> Bello "Gaston Lagaffe"


Già, belllo, divertente, a volte perfino poetico, Franquin era il più grande autore di BD belga mai esistito, ben al di sopra del sopravvalutatissimo Hergé, opinione personalissima, beninteso...


> Mi sono documentata! [...] Purtroppo non ho trovato nessuna versione del fumetto in italiano in rete!


Grazie per l'impegno, cara Anna, ero arrivato alla stessa conclusione già alcuni mesi fa, purtroppo. Mi capita spesso di comprare cd e altri beni su amazon.*it*, ma ogni ricerca di "Gaston Lagaffe" rimanda sempre a versioni francesi vendute caro, poi devi aggiungere costi di spedizione non indifferenti. Insomma molto troppo caro per levarmi una così piccola curiosità.

Bon weekend et comme toujours, tanti bizz 

Matou

PS A presto in PM, non subito però...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho, Anna, dimenticavo di dire che la traduzione che suggerivi in PM non è possibile: Gaston era pubblicato sul "Journal de Spirou" un settimanale di fumetti per bambini e preadolescenti.
Bizzzzzz


----------



## Francyna

Che strano però che non ci sia un corrispondente esatto in francese!! ...(men che meno più corrispondenti)
Mi dà da pensare....mumble mumble.....

ps: buonasera a tutti


----------



## la fée

ça alors! potrebbe andare se intendi usare "ma dai!" per esprimere stupore, come va "di moda" oggi! forse però, leggendo l'esempio da te riportato, andrebbe meglio "mais alors!"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, di nuovo, a tutti 

Matou (bizz, caro! ) sono giunta alla conclusione che Gaston Lagaffe in italiano direbbe "Ma insomma!"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Anja cara, ben tornata 

Sapessi da quanto tempo sto in cerca di quest'informazione!!! 
Tantissime grazie e milioni di bizz!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Milioni di bizz a te,  Matou!


----------



## Edurne19

Due possibilità di più :
*Allons bon !
Et puis quoi encore !*


----------



## NicGir

Ciao a tutti, 

Sono di madre lingue francese, e secondo me, in questa situazione "Vas-y!" mi sembra più giusto. Pero' "Mais enfin!" va bene pure. Poi, in modo più volgare, sentirete molto spesso "Putain!" che detto veloce diventa "'tain", oppure "merde!" che sarebbero detto cosi': 
"Putain mais quand est-ce que tu vas comprendre les règles??"
"Merde mais quand est-ce que tu vas comprendre les règles??"


----------



## Francyna13

Buongiorno a tutti! 
Io spesso nei forum trovo l'espressione "Allez!!!" e dal contesto si intende "Ma dai, suvvia!". 
Secondo me il problema risiede nell'accentuazione della frase (nell'orale). 
Nel senso, MA  DAI risulta più incisivo dell' ALLEZ francese, e fin qui siamo d'accordo...
Sarà quindi per questo motivo? Voi che dite?


----------

